# Not so early Top U17 ECNL (ECRNL) Teams in 2020-2021



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Anyone with excel experience want to try and give us a quick top 20 look for next season?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

#20- Strikers OC 04 ECNL ((Just because I want my dd team in the top 20 and I get to decide.  This is if we play next season))
#19
#18
and so on...
#1 Earthquakes
#2 Beach FC
#3 MLVA
#4 The Top Hat
#5 Legends
#6 Real Co
#7 Teaxas team
#8 Surf SD
and so on.....


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> #20- Strikers OC 04 ECNL ((Just because I want my dd team in the top 20 and I get to decide.  This is if we play next season))
> #19
> #18
> and so on...
> ...


Are you assuming Legends and Beach are getting in to ECNL?


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 19, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Are you assuming Legends and Beach are getting in to ECNL?


They won’t...ECRL yes.


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> They won’t...ECRL yes.


i dont see DA teams staying together that are only offered ECRL.


----------



## futboldad1 (Apr 19, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> i dont see DA teams staying together that are only offered ECRL.


I think the Beach team will mostly stay together........


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Are you assuming Legends and Beach are getting in to ECNL?


Yes, 100% and they are.  It's called ECRL and when they kick everyone's asses they will look for revenge with the SW top 04 teams.  My God, they don't need anymore motivation.  I don't know the rules but it's starting to look like that.  I say bring them up now to the top league but what do I know


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 19, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> i dont see DA teams staying together that are only offered ECRL.


I will happily accept any wager you would like to present.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

I think most DA teams will stick together - there will be some players that leave for ECNL teams, but it seems like in SoCal the DA teams were considered some of the top clubs in that region, so if they all end up playing each other somehow I don't see switching. In NorCal the top 4 teams (04) were probably MVLA, Quakes, Mustang and San Juan then a log jam after that depending on the weekend. I don't see Quakes players defecting from Deza even if they are relegated to ECRL (?), they don't have any issues beating teams 10-0 and they are a known quantity for recruiting.  The other 3 DA teams might have players try to defect to an ECNL club close, but not sure those teams have roster spots anyway.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

I need to make a few changes based on the rumor mill.....lol!!!  Now let's have some fun dads.  This is where we need to hang.  Let's get back to some good old smack talk without making fun of others kids or dds.  I went far at times and I will now scale back and try and be u10 agian.  We only have two years.  Let's behave and be nice as much as possible for the betterment of the girls.

#1  MLVA
#2  Beach FC
#3  Blues
#4  Texas team
#5  Real Co
#6  Surf SD
#7  Legends
#8  LAFC
#9  The Top Hat
#10 Strikers OC ((Just because I want my dd team to be in the top 10))

Looking to crack the top 10:  LAG, City Carlsbad FC, Liverpool, Pats


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I need to make a few changes based on the rumor mill.....lol!!!  Now let's have some fun dads.  This is where we need to hang.  Let's get back to some good old smack talk without making fun of others kids or dds.  I went far at times and I will now scale back and try and be u10 agian.  We only have two years.  Let's behave and be nice as much as possible for the betterment of the girls.
> 
> #1  MLVA
> #2  Beach FC
> ...


I take it this is assuming Quakes doesn't get into ECNL? I wouldn't have Beach this high in the 04 age and would have Real CO #2 behind MVLA and maybe 2 Texas teams in Solar and FC Dallas.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I take it this is assuming Quakes doesn't get into ECNL? I wouldn't have Beach this high in the 04 age and would have Real CO #2 behind MVLA and maybe 2 Texas teams in Solar and FC Dallas.


Can’t disagree with you logic, but Solar and Beach have an even split on head to head matchups.


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I need to make a few changes based on the rumor mill.....lol!!!  Now let's have some fun dads.  This is where we need to hang.  Let's get back to some good old smack talk without making fun of others kids or dds.  I went far at times and I will now scale back and try and be u10 agian.  We only have two years.  Let's behave and be nice as much as possible for the betterment of the girls.
> 
> #1  MLVA
> #2  Beach FC
> ...


San Juan needs to be on that list. Not sure exactly where, but they’re better than Legends and LAFC. They can play with anyone.
Mustang looked to be much improved this year, and was the only team to beat MVLA in the fall. Hard to say they’re in the top 10, since the season was cut short, but looking at their results for the shortened season they may be up there.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> San Juan needs to be on that list. Not sure exactly where, but they’re better than Legends and LAFC. They can play with anyone.
> Mustang looked to be much improved this year, and was the only team to beat MVLA in the fall. Hard to say they’re in the top 10, since the season was cut short, but looking at their results for the shortened season they may be up there.


ok, who has San Juan beat this year?  I'll move them up to #7 and knock out my dd Strikers 04' team.  I'll let her know tonight.  ECNL has now ticked off all these GDA teams They won;t come soft now.  I know these goats and when they try hard, watch out.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

Kicker4Life said:


> Can’t disagree with you logic, but Solar and Beach have an even split on head to head matchups.


Now that the girls are all getting to a more evenly matured state it is more about matchups I guess - our team had more trouble with Solar (0-1)than Beach (1-0-2).


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> ok, who has San Juan beat this year?  I'll move them up to #7 and knock out my dd Strikers 04' team.  I'll let her know tonight.  ECNL has now ticked off all these GDA teams They won;t come soft now.  I know these goats and when they try hard, watch out.


Well we probably should put any AZ ECNL team ahead of Strikers. I see Strikers played AZ twice this year. Lost both. Couldn't even score a goal vs AZ


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> Now that the girls are all getting to a more evenly matured state it is more about matchups I guess - our team had more trouble with Solar (0-1)than Beach (1-0-2).


@youthsportsugh  which club is your DD with?


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well we probably should put any AZ ECNL team ahead of Strikers. I see Strikers played AZ twice this year. Lost both. Couldn't even score a goal vs AZ


I agree


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Well we probably should put any AZ ECNL team ahead of Strikers. I see Strikers played AZ twice this year. Lost both. Couldn't even score a goal vs AZ


The rising team came to play too.  I like that team.  I'm actually dropping LAFC and adding Rising in the top 10 and bringing back Strikers at #10.  We beat them 2-1.  Fair is fair


----------



## Desert Hound (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> The rising team came to play too.  I like that team.  I'm actually dropping LAFC and adding Rising in the top 10 and bringing back Strikers at #10.  We beat them 2-1.  Fair is fair


And Arsenal? Thoughts on them since they seem to have done even better vs Strikers?


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> San Juan needs to be on that list. Not sure exactly where, but they’re better than Legends and LAFC. They can play with anyone.
> Mustang looked to be much improved this year, and was the only team to beat MVLA in the fall. Hard to say they’re in the top 10, since the season was cut short, but looking at their results for the shortened season they may be up there.


I wouldn't say San Juan is better than Legends, when we saw them in the fall they didn't seem to be what they were. Mustang definitely added a couple


GeekKid said:


> @youthsportsugh  which club is your DD with?





GeekKid said:


> @youthsportsugh  which club is your DD with?


Thorns


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> And Arsenal? Thoughts on them since they seem to have done even better vs Strikers?


AZ arsenal was the game after driving to LA for 6 hours and the kids checked out for being Thanksgiving Vacation.  No one wanted to play bro.  I forgot about that game too...  They kicked our asses.  However, were ahead of them (damm too many ties on our team) in the standings and are only .09 away from third place.  We are a new team so cut us some slack.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I wouldn't say San Juan is better than Legends, when we saw them in the fall they didn't seem to be what they were. Mustang definitely added a couple
> 
> 
> 
> Thorns


Any head to head competition?


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I wouldn't say San Juan is better than Legends, when we saw them in the fall they didn't seem to be what they were. Mustang definitely added a couple
> 
> 
> 
> Thorns


My kid's team has played Legends and San Juan multiple times in the past 2 years. Legends games weren't competitive. San Juan games are always a tough battle. I'll go with San Juan easy.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> My kid's team has played Legends and San Juan multiple times in the past 2 years. Legends games weren't competitive. San Juan games are always a tough battle. I'll go with San Juan easy.


Legends is loaded.  Maybe you got them with their 04s playing up with their stud 03 team?  Josh allows that at his club and that's cool.  Legends is really good baller when their 04s are together.  kind of like the Quakes.  You never know what team shows up.


----------



## GeekKid (Apr 19, 2020)

youthsportsugh said:


> I wouldn't say San Juan is better than Legends, when we saw them in the fall they didn't seem to be what they were. Mustang definitely added a couple
> 
> 
> 
> Thorns


Great club, great coaching staff.  Saw a group of your girls in Denver for the showcase last year.   Appeared that they were in the middle of a mandatory study period at the hotel...like that!


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Any head to head competition?


Legends a couple of times, were close but Legends more in control -- San Juan a couple of times as well, but it was 03's and came out on top. Watched the 04's.


----------



## youthsportsugh (Apr 19, 2020)

GeekKid said:


> Great club, great coaching staff.  Saw a group of your girls in Denver for the showcase last year.   Appeared that they were in the middle of a mandatory study period at the hotel...like that!


pretty nerdy group of girls - wanting IVY school and soccer


----------



## wc_baller (Apr 19, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> Legends is loaded.  Maybe you got them with their 04s playing up with their stud 03 team?  Josh allows that at his club and that's cool.  Legends is really good baller when their 04s are together.  kind of like the Quakes.  You never know what team shows up.


Maybe. Both games were at the Silverlakes Showcase, which is in their backyard, playing against an ECNL team. You'd think they'd bring their best. We did recognize at least one player whose been at NT camps, but again who knows if that was their A team. The games weren't very competitive though.


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 19, 2020)

wc_baller said:


> Maybe. Both games were at the Silverlakes Showcase, which is in their backyard, playing against an ECNL team. You'd think they'd bring their best. We did recognize at least one player whose been at NT camps, but again who knows if that was their A team. The games weren't very competitive though.


It's cool.  Legends with their top 04s are really really good.  They have a CM commit to UCLA that is very good too and is always playing up and then a real fast one that is up and down.  Just want to be fair with you and having that team in ECNR is going to be extremely unfair.  17-0 scores.  In fact, the more I think about all this maybe my dd team should step down and let Legends take our spot.  Beach will win 17-0 at their ECR games too and I mean that.  I would not hold back either and I don;t blame them.  Lessons need to be taught from the field, not in some back room


----------



## Penalty Kicks Stink (Apr 20, 2020)

Might want to wait to see if those academy clubs dont join the DPL leagues (Academy Division) before you start making lists









						Former Girls DA clubs to join new Girls Academy program
					

The Development Player League (DPL) has announced a new tier of competition.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## Ellejustus (Apr 20, 2020)

Penalty Kicks Stink said:


> Might want to wait to see if those academy clubs dont join the DPL leagues (Academy Division) before you start making lists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my.  I need to chew on this article.  I see so many comments for me.  I will wait and let others talk today.  I will take a break until after 12 everyone.  Go ahead and smack me with your side of the truth and I won;t smack you back with my side of the truth until after 12.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

Back to soccer!!!!  Lot's of movement the last month.  Some girls have quit, some girls got squeezed out of starting spots or other various reasons that can happen in youth sports.  Coaches have left too and moved teams and have something to prove as do some girls and both coach and player and parents needed a new surrounding because it's been so toxic the last three years.  The U17 age is going to be *BIG TIME* this year in ECNL. I've heard some already great teams are now even greater and we will see some serious soccer being played finally at the highest level in girls youth soccer.  Anyone know the Top 10 U17 Teams West of the Mississippi?  I have no idea and I mean that.  I also believe some teams not invited this year to the ECNL dance might be #1 too and will look to prove that in tournaments and maybe a few scrimmages put together.   

I hear many, many socal ecnl teams got some nice additions to their teams.  I also hear some girls have quit and that sucks.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

I would look for both Real CO teams to show very well, National should be in Top 5 and the second team possibly Top 20 as well as the Rapids team. Most of this is due to the implosion of Rush. Most of their former DA team has made their way to Real and Rapids over the past year and more so in the past few months. Rush got caught holding the DA bag and got stuck with GA instead.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

Mile High Dad said:


> I would look for both Real CO teams to show very well, National should be in Top 5 and the second team possibly Top 20 as well as the Rapids team. Most of this is due to the implosion of Rush. Most of their former DA team has made their way to Real and Rapids over the past year and more so in the past few months. Rush got caught holding the DA bag and got stuck with GA instead.


So one team from CO in the Top 10 bro?  Top 20 is in impossible imo.  Let's stick to top 10.  Once I get all the info, i will put together a top 10 based on the information provided from others on here and my other sources.  I'm hoping my dd team will make the Top 25 when that's released in September.  Surf Cup should be able to give us some early Intel on whose who and all that cool stuff that sports is all about.


----------



## Mile High Dad (Jun 9, 2020)

Real CO top team and FC Dallas if it is their top team. Solar is a possibility depending on their configuration. Probably 5 or 6 from CA and 1 or 2 from the East-rounding out the Top 10. We are excited to see some of the NorCal teams. Can't imagine the task of trying to make the NW schedule, where ECNL doesn't stack the top teams all playing each other,  then some midrange team that has an easy schedule, comes out on top with a great record. Conversely, do they schedule the top teams with an easy schedule, then let them duke it out in the playoffs. Like EJ has said we got a couple years left of this, let's have fun.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

EJ's Top 10 West of the Mississippi

#10 Legends FC ((Very solid team last I heard))
#9  Real SoCali ((Watch out for this team))
#8  San Diego Surf  ((Could also be #1.  Rich in talent))
#7  LAFC ((Got way better and was already a great team))
#6  FC Dallas  ((Best fields ever!!))
#5  Beach FC  ((Very good talent and has something to prove))
#4  Solar  ((Could be #1))
#3  Real CO  ((My true #1 but need to see them play.  Watch out for them and they picked up some nice additions as well.  This is the place where Mallory and Sophie developed and seems like a very healthy club))
#2  MLVA ((Possession and fun to watch and might be the true #1))
#1  Blues ((This is one heck of a team))


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> EJ's Top 10 West of the Mississippi
> 
> #10 Legends FC ((Very solid team last I heard))
> #9  Real SoCali ((Watch out for this team))
> ...


What's the Top U16 Teams?


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> What's the Top U16 Teams?


I have idea but I would take a guess that Blues #1, MLVA #2


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

05 Top Teams-

#1 LAFC Slammers ( Picked up some more talent)
#2 San Diego Surf- All Studs)
#3 Mustangs ( Lots of Athletes)
#4 Thorns ( Added Players)
#5 Blues ( Picked up some players from DA)
#6 San Juan ( Fast Fast Fast)
#7 Davis (Will be a monster with added players)
#8 Strikers
#9 Santa Rosa
#10 MLVA ( Added players from DA)

So which Legends and Beach was in the mix for ECNL

Outside of California 05

#1 PDA
#2 Pitt
#3 FC Dallas
#4 Solar
#5 SLSG
#6 Michigan
#7 Concorde
#8 Colorado
#9 Utah Royals
#10 Heat


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> I have idea but I would take a guess that Blues #1, MLVA #2


 I'm talking 05's


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> 05 Top Teams-
> 
> #1 LAFC Slammers ( Picked up some more talent)
> #2 San Diego Surf- All Studs)
> ...


My dd old team played the 05 Strikers.  Very good team


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> My dd old team played the 05 Strikers.  Very good team


I just took a stab at this order. With changes with players coming and going its going to be interesting to see where players land with their new team/Club.


----------



## Buckyballer (Jun 9, 2020)

Ellejustus said:


> EJ's Top 10 West of the Mississippi
> 
> #10 Legends FC ((Very solid team last I heard))
> #9  Real SoCali ((Watch out for this team))
> ...


I don't think Legends is holding it together - LOTS of movement from that team to other ECNL teams according to the rumor mill.  I agree with Blues - TP is moving and grooving.  I just hope they play LAFC before we play them - want to watch that one.


----------



## Ellejustus (Jun 9, 2020)

Buckyballer said:


> I don't think Legends is holding it together - LOTS of movement from that team to other ECNL teams according to the rumor mill.  I agree with Blues - TP is moving and grooving.  I just hope they play LAFC before we play them - want to watch that one.


I have no idea.  I think by July 1st all the rosters will be finalized.  If Blues can bring the chemistry and they seem to have the right coach, this team is loaded and well on their way to being crowned ECNL National Champion.  I have no idea what haul the other ECNL teams brought in, including my dd team.  It's exciting yet sad because the old team never got to finish what they started and I think we were going to make a run and upset some teams.  Now all these teams have new players and the SW is loaded and it's going to be next to impossible to make the Champions League Playoffs.  BTW, my ego is checked at the door and I'll take any playoff now for her team.  Until you get something taken away, you can;t appreciate what you had.


----------



## Desert Hound (Jun 9, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> 05 Top Teams-
> 
> #1 LAFC Slammers ( Picked up some more talent)
> #2 San Diego Surf- All Studs)
> ...


Curious as to how Utah Royals would be #9 when in their division they were #11 and the team across town SC del Sol was #3.

I believe most of the players on both those teams are staying for next yr.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 9, 2020)

Desert Hound said:


> Curious as to how Utah Royals would be #9 when in their division they were #11 and the team across town SC del Sol was #3.
> 
> I believe most of the players on both those teams are staying for next yr.


I was just throwing a dart at the board  with this order but I believe Utah might be a sleeper given that most of there 05's played up quite a bit.


----------



## azsnowrider (Jun 10, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> I was just throwing a dart at the board  with this order but I believe Utah might be a sleeper given that most of there 05's played up quite a bit.


You might want to get a bigger board since  this ranking was for ECNL. The Royals are not an ECNL team (previously in the DA and now GA), and I don't believe there was any 05's playing up. I think you have your teams confused for AZ.


----------



## gotothebushes (Jun 10, 2020)

azsnowrider said:


> You might want to get a bigger board since  this ranking was for ECNL. The Royals are not an ECNL team (previously in the DA and now GA), and I don't believe there was any 05's playing up. I think you have your teams confused for AZ.


Utah meaning La Roca in Utah. My mistake...


----------



## futboldad1 (Jun 10, 2020)

gotothebushes said:


> Utah meaning La Roca in Utah. My mistake...


Like Utah Royals, La Roca did not have many 05s playing up either.... both not very strong programs at 05 or 06...... Phoenix Rising instead maybe...... other than that, fun lists and I appreciate your posting of them!


----------

